# Probleme mit libusb und sane-backends - Vorgehensweise?

## Erdie

Hallo allerseits,

ich poste das hier ins Diskussionsforum weil es sich eher um eine generelle Frage bzgl. der Vorgehensweise in diesem Fall handelt.

Ich habe einen Medion Scanner installiert und eingerichtet und er funktioniert, zumindest solange bis ich höhere Versionen von

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.17

dev-libs/libusb-1.1.11

installiert habe. Egal ob eine der beiden oder beide Packete eine höhere Versionsnummer haben, beides führt dazu, daß der Scanner bei gleicher Konfiguraton nicht mehr von sane-backends erkennt wird und somit nicht mehr funktioniert.

Warum ich das hier poste?

Abgesehen davon, daß es sich um stabile Versionen handelt und diese eine der wenigen!! Punkte sind, die mich bei Gentoo tierisch nerven, ist mir nicht klar, was hier zu tun ist. Wenn ich einen Bug poste, kann doch niemand etwas daran machen, es sei den er hat zufällig den Scanner, was unwahrscheinlich ist. Ich habe Stunden investiert um herauszufinden, daß es an den Versionen liegt. Ich bin erstmal davon ausgegangen meine Konfiguration versehendlich überschrieben zu haben. Das war nicht der Fall. Eigentlich ist es nötig, das Problem näher einzukreisen um dann einen Bugzilla Eintrag zu machen, ich hab nur keine Idee wie ich das anstellen soll. Was würdet Ihr in diesem Fall tun?

-Erdie

----------

## schachti

Probier es mal direkt mit den Versionen von http://www.sane-project.org/ (also ohne die Patches von gentoo). Wenn es damit geht, liegt es an gentoo, und Du kannst es als Bug auf b.g.o melden. Geht es allerdings mit den ungepatchten Versionen auch nicht, fragst Du über die sane-devel mailing list nach bzw. meldest den Bug im SANE bug tracker.

----------

## Erdie

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Probier es mal direkt mit den Versionen von http://www.sane-project.org/ (also ohne die Patches von gentoo). Wenn es damit geht, liegt es an gentoo, und Du kannst es als Bug auf b.g.o melden. Geht es allerdings mit den ungepatchten Versionen auch nicht, fragst Du über die sane-devel mailing list nach bzw. meldest den Bug im SANE bug tracker.

 

Hört sich gut an, auch wenn es einiges an Arbeit erfordert. Aber die Gentoo - Kommune   :Mr. Green:  ist es wert. 

-Erdie

----------

## firefly

öhm wird der scanner nur nicht erkannt wenn du xsane bzw. scanimage -L als user eingibts, aber als root?

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm wird der scanner nur nicht erkannt wenn du xsane bzw. scanimage -L als user eingibts, aber als root?

 

sowohl als root und als user geht es dann nicht mehr. Sobald ich libusb und sane-backends downgegraded habe, funktioniert alles wieder wahlweise als user und root. Es ist wirklich verwunderlich.

-Erdie

----------

## 9000

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ... Ich habe einen Medion Scanner installiert und eingerichtet und er funktioniert, zumindest solange bis ich höhere Versionen von
> 
> media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.17
> 
> dev-libs/libusb-1.1.11
> ...

 

Ich habe gerade die gleiche Erfahrung mit einem Epson Perfection 640U gemacht. Mit den Versionen

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2   und

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12

wird der Scanner mit scanimage -L nicht erkannt. 

Mit den Versionen

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.17   und

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.11

funktioniert's bestens.

Danke für den Hinweis; ich tappte gerade im Dunkeln, und die Idee, auf ältere Versionen zurückzugreifen, wäre mir wohl nicht gekommen.

----------

## Erdie

Dann scheint meine Beobachtung ja tatsächlich richtig zu sein ..

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo,

das gleiche kann ich auch bestätigen; in meinem Fall ist es ein HP-Scanner, der nach dem letzten Update nicht mehr erkannt wird.

Zumindest kann ich mir dann die Fehlersuche sparen...

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## l3u

Hallo!

Nach längerer Zeit habe ich gestern mal wieder meinen Scanner benutzen wollen (Canon LiDE 25). Der ging auch nicht mehr. Nach einem Downgrade von sane-backends-1.0.18-r2 auf sane-backends-1.0.17 funtioniert er wieder einwandfrei.

Gibt's hierzu eigentlich einen Bugreport?!

MfG, Libby

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mal nen Bug ins Gentoo-Bugzilla und auch in den SANE-Bugtracker geschrieben. Hoffentlich hilft's was.

----------

## franzf

Seid ihr auch sicher das richtige Backend in die make.conf eingetragen zu haben?

Ich hatte nämlich das gleiche Problem mit meinem epson Perfection 3200GT Photo. Für den gab es parallel zum Standard-epson extra den epkowa. Der wurde irgendwann auf Eis gelegt. Hat mich auch etwas Zeit gekostet.

Hier ist ne Liste, welches Backend für welchen Scanner nötig ist. Aber wahrscheinlich kennt ihr die schon...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## l3u

Hat sich nix geändert an dem Backend, was ich brauche ...

EDIT:

Also grad hab ich nochmal ein bißchen rumprobiert. Ich hab mal die neuen sane-backends ohne die Backend-Angabe (also mit allen) kompiliert. Und siehe da: es geht. Dann testweise nochmal mit SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" und siehe da -- es geht ... immer noch.

Also entweder hätte das bloße Neukompilieren schon geholfen, weil da irgendwas komisches war (was auch revdep-rebuild nicht erkannt hat), oder etwas komisches, was ich gerade nicht verstehe ...

----------

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

nach so langer Zeit meine Frage: Hier.

----------

## breaker

Nach langer Zeit wird dieser Thread wieder nach oben geholt...aktuell habe ich das gleiche Prob mit dem Canon Lide 20, manchmal geht die Vorschau, manchmal auch das normale Scannen, meistens jedoch hängt sich Xsane auf oder es kommt ein "Geräte I/O-Error"

Installierte Pakete sind:

*  media-gfx/sane-backends

      Latest version available: 1.0.22-r1

*  media-gfx/sane-frontends

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

*  dev-libs/libusb

      Latest version available: 1.0.8

*  virtual/libusb

      Latest version available: 1

Das komische ist, wenn ich den Scanner an einen anderen USB-Port hänge, kann ich manchmal ganze 2 Seiten scannen, bevor der gleiche Fehler wieder auftritt, ein downgrade der libusb oder Xsane bringt nichts

----------

## LinuxTom

Schön [spaß]Mein Mercedes fährt nicht mehr. Warum?[/spaß]  :Wink: 

Was sind denn die Fehler? Mehr Fehlerinfos wären nicht schlecht.

Ich bspw. habe eine 32-Bit-Chroot-Umgebung eingerichtet, über den ich meinen Scanner anspreche, weil die 64-Bit-Software nicht so richtig funktioniert. Macht sich mit sane wirklich prima.

----------

